# 4 PCs....PSU issues?



## prateek007391 (Mar 10, 2012)

A Few PC's in my Office started troubling, and finally I after reading the ThinkDigit forum I am believing the my PSU are root to all troubles.

The Configuration of my PC's are as follow

1. Intel Pentium D 2.8 Ghz, 2GB Ram, 350 GB SATA (Random Freeze)

2. AMD Phenom II X4 BE955, 2GB RAM, 500GB Sata, DVD R/W SATA (Changed 2 Power Supplies in 6 Months both were Frontech 500W)

3. AMD Sempron LE1250, 1 GB RAM, 250GB Sata, DVD R/W PATA (BOD)

4. AMD SEMPRON LE1250, 512MB RAM, 160 GB Sata (Running Very Slow, Even First Boot of fresh Installation is Slow)

I checked they all contains the blacklisted PSU i.e Intex, Frontech PSU, 
My Computer are having problems like Freezes, Constant restart, hangs, Sometimes they don't even work.

What PSU should I buy for them. Plzz suggest, it has been a big problem when all these 4 PC's stopped working simultaneously.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Choosing right PSU*

this means that your power coming to your house is faulty.
get your electricity wiring/conection checked.

there is no way that 4 psu's will fail simultaneously.
are you plugging them all in with a single extension cord???
are all connected to just one wall plug?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Choosing right PSU*

@prateek007391,if you can, have a batch order of FSP Saga II 350W. total should be less than 1.5k per PSU. specially the Phenom II X4 machines need a proper PSU.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Choosing right PSU*

he says all 4 psu's shut down at once.. i find that suspicious.
maybe he using one wall connector to power on the 4 of them?

imo, i've never heard of 4 psu's failing at once, the odds are too high


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Choosing right PSU*

I would get the socket/power thing checked if I were you. Why would anyone sane enough will use 4 systems from a same socket....or maybe one of those socket extension box.


----------



## prateek007391 (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: Choosing right PSU*

No they are not connected to single port, we all of them are on seperate points and we have 2 different Power Backups(Inverters) to power those PC's.

Let me check FSP Saga

I swapped the power supply of phenom and AMD Sempron and AMD sempron started working fine.

Where can I buy FSP Saga II 350W Online. Its not of eBay or Flipkart.


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: Choosing right PSU*

^^ you swapped the PSU of phenom and AMD Sempron rigs with whih psu ? brans name and model ??

get the FSP saga 350W PSu from here 
FSP SAGA II 350 350W Power Supply - SAGA II 350 by: FSP - TechShop.in


----------



## prateek007391 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: Choosing right PSU*

I mean I interchanged their PSU's, Sempron worked for a while but now Both of them are dead. Just ordered 4 new PSU's

Retailer will notify me tomorrow which brands are available.


----------

